# today at the new dump!!



## slag pile digger (Apr 6, 2010)

hello all,
           Went to my new dump today after work.. dug for about 3 hours.. found a curtice brothers preservers.. tall with vertical lines, mason pat 1858, a clear three in one, an atlas with a #8 on the bottom..found alot of tops & bottoms all with different # on the bottoms.. #1 thru 10. Wierd.. 2 O.F. Woodward meds from Leroy NY, a small kemps balsam..for that cough, a hines honey & almond cream A.S. Hinds Co. Portland, Maine, 4 different size slick meds, 3 different size round corkers..meds?..loaded with bubbles, and a really cool crystal bowl 1" tall and 2 " across cool design with alot of bubbles.. I think a very productive afternoon.  Love this digging stuff!! I know there are some good bottles waiting for me under the dirt... May all your shovels be light..


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 6, 2010)

I love digging bottles and showing them off too but all I see are words []


----------



## slag pile digger (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry about no photos.. camera is charging..planning on posting pics tomorrow. I love photos too....


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey Michael,

 I always liked those Curtice's. Nobody's throw back Catsups, those. 







 "CURTICE BROTHERS CO. / PRESERVERS / ROCHESTER, N.Y. - That is embossed inside a circle on the shoulder of a standard early 20th century ketchup bottle that contained their "Blue Label Ketchup."  This example is mouth-blown (similar ones were made by machine also), almost certainly has air venting, blown in a cup-bottom mold, and has an improved tooled external threaded finish.  Click on the following links to view more images of this bottle:  base view showing the initials B. B. G. Co. which likely stands for the Berney-Bond Glass Company (PA.) though that is not certain (Toulouse 1971; Lockhart pers. comm. 2007); close-up of the embossing; close-up of the neck and finish showing the distinctly molded external screw threads; image of another dark amethyst example.  Curtice Brothers was a large ketchup and preserves producing firm that began just after the Civil War and continued until at least the late 1960s.  They used the pictured style of bottle from at least the early 1890s into the early to mid-1920s (Rinker 1968; Zumwalt 1980).  The almost identical Allen & Lewis bottle at the top of this section was most likely a regional imitative "knock-off" of the Curtice Brothers nationally popular brand.
 ...more to come in the future..." From Bill Lindsey.

 I never new there was a Birds Eye connection, either. "The fruit and vegetable processor got started through the work of the Curtice brothers and the Burns-Alton Corp. late in the 19th century. First, in 1868, brothers Simeon and Edgar Curtice founded a small grocery store in Rochester, New York. Soon thereafter, they formed a canning business called Curtice Brothers to save surplus vegetables and fruits they could not sell in the store. Working first from a Water Street plant, the business expanded to Curtice Street, and before long additional plants were built in Vernon, New York, and in Woodstown, New Jersey.

 At this time, the commercial tinning and canning industry was still developing. Technology for mass-market preserving was rudimentary, and the use of chemical preservatives brought occasional digestive side effects. Nevertheless the Curtice Brothers business grew; the company, along with other food processors, discovered that products tastefully packaged could find strategic markets.

 In 1920, both Curtice brothers having died, control of the company was handed over to the Security Trust Company, which shortly thereafter sold its stake to Douglas C. Townson." From.


----------



## slag pile digger (Apr 7, 2010)

Here are the photos I promised..


----------



## slag pile digger (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you for taking the time to give me the information on the bottle.. that makes it even cooler when I know about the bottle..wierd that it is a ketchup bottle.. I must of found 20 or more 8 sided unembossed ketchup bottles in the same dump.. here is a photo of mine


----------



## slag pile digger (Apr 7, 2010)

another view..


----------



## slag pile digger (Apr 7, 2010)

more pics..


----------



## slag pile digger (Apr 7, 2010)

pics....Hines honey& almond cream A.S. Hines Portland Maine


----------



## slag pile digger (Apr 7, 2010)

Masons Pat 1858


----------



## slag pile digger (Apr 7, 2010)

Leroy ny. on one side..


----------



## slag pile digger (Apr 7, 2010)

O.F.Woodward.on other


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice monogrammed 1858 mason, those are always good fun to dig up!


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 8, 2010)

sweet finds, thanks for posting the pics


----------



## Digswithstick (Apr 8, 2010)

That picture on the glass table is awesome ,great background too ! Post number 8 is a salt dip


----------

